# Reviews dragonpharma.net



## Donny79 (Dec 17, 2021)

Long story short something unfortunate happen to my friend who I was getting my gear from. I don’t want to shrivel like a raisin so I was thinking of ordering from dragonpharma.net any experience with them?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 18, 2021)

They were sponsoring Big Ramy.  There are many sources that sponsor competitive BB'ers.
_
Edit:  Granted dragon pharma also has other "legal" supplements._


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 18, 2021)

DO NOT BUY. scam company. not real dragon pharma. i used them when i was source hungry it's fake shit i promise. keep looking.


----------



## Donny79 (Dec 18, 2021)

Ok thank you I really appreciate it


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 3, 2022)

Yeah there are two dragon pharmas I did notice that


----------



## Khlabs412 (Jan 3, 2022)

Definitely dog shit


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 3, 2022)

Khlabs412 said:


> Definitely dog shit


I trust this guy’s opinion. He’s an expert on dogshit gear.


----------

